# Camera Land's Deal of the Day, 1/29/2014 - Swarovski



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










Today's "Deal of the Day" is on a Swarovski Demo item. We snatched up all the demo/display units for the *Swarovski 10x25 Compact Binocular* which are in as new condition in their original boxes. This binocular was selling for $829.00 new and we are knocking them down to *only $499.99* while we've got these units available.
Available in both Green and Black, your choice.

*Product Highlights:*
A Premium Pocket Unit
"Twin-Bridge" Design
Fits in Shirt Pocket or Glovebox
Waterproof & Fogproof
Fully Multicoated
Swarovski's Exclusive Multicoatings
Bright BaK-4 Roof Prisms
5.4° Angle of View
Sophisticated Twisting Eyecups
Made in Austria

The Swarovski 10x25 B Pocket Binocular is a tiny, watertight and fogproof binocular worthy of the esteemed Swarovski name. It has a quite unusual optical formula, with 16 total lenses, that gives a large 5.4° field of view (for a compact 10x unit) and high image contrast from the center to the edge of the eyepiece. The twin-bridge 10x25 B Pocket is a tough yet sophisticated companion for long journeys, with superior optical performance in daylight conditions versus more common binoculars. It has Swarovski's proprietary SWAROBRIGHT, SWAROTOP, and SWARODUR multicoatings for extremely-bright, high contrast images.

The turning-type eyecups have just enough tension so that you can actually leave them in any intermediary position, rather than just fully extended or collapsed. Focusing is done with either your 4th or 5th finger, at the end of the binocular furthest from you.

An extreme-quality pocket-sized 10x25 5.4° roof prism binocular
Folding double-axis design fits in shirt pockets, jacket pockets, or vehicle gloveboxes
Individually tested for watertight, fogproof performance
Swarovski's proprietary multicoatings upon each air-to-glass surface
Very bright, top-quality roof prisms
Twist-lock eyecups can be stopped at any intermediary position without easily moving
Center focusing with a speedy dial used by smaller fingers at the end of the unit
Made in Austria

*Technical Data:*
Prism Type Roof
Magnification 10x
Objective Lens Diameter 25 mm
Angle of View 5.4°
Field-of-View 285' @ 1000 yd / 94.62 m @ 1000 m
Minimum Focus Distance 16.08' / 4.9 m
Exit Pupil Diameter 2.5 mm
Eye Relief 13 mm
Interpupillary Adjustment 56 - 72 mm / 2.20 - 2.83"
Dioptric Correction ±5
Focus Type Center
Tripod Mount None
Dimensions 3.66 x 1.50 x 4.57" / 9.30 x 3.81 x 11.61 cm
Weight 8.11 oz / 230 g










*For more Swarovski Demo Opportunities opportunities please visit our Swarovski Demo Page*

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

*Have a great day*


----------

